# Concursos > Concurso de magiapotagia.com 2010 >  No consigo inscribirme

## javimagoo

no consigo inscribirme por favor decirme como

----------


## Ming

El hilo para inscribirse es este: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f113/ins...2/index16.html
Que el otro estaba mal ;-)
Suerte ^^

----------

